# Are you KIDDING? Parental Stupidity!



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Man bites off part of officer's ear

The Associated Press 
4/21/2004, 7:32 a.m. ET

ATTLEBORO, Mass. (AP) -- An Attleboro police officer responding to a domestic disturbance call was hospitalized after a man partially bit off his ear during an ensuing scuffle, officials said.

Doctors at Rhode Island Hospital in Providence, R.I., were to reattach a part of the Officer Joseph Enegren's ear found after the 6 p.m. incident on Tuesday, according to the Boston Herald.

Daniel Berghman, whose family says suffers from bipolar disorder, faced charges on Wednesday including resisting arrest, assault and battery on a police officer and disturbing the peace, officials said.

*"It was an incident that should have never happened," Earl Berghman, Daniel's father, told WLVI-TV. "Now my son is probably going to get the brunt of it, and it wasn't his fault."* :?:

*He said Enegren, a 17-year veteran of the force, cornered his son, which led to the bite.* :evil:

Keith Berghman, another son, said Daniel was "quite scared of the situation."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What this guy, some sort of rabid animal? He gets "cornered" so it ok for him to bite a cop? What an a**hole.


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Someone else must have pried open his son’s jaw and forced him to bite…it must be their fault…


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> "It was an incident that should have never happened," Earl Berghman, Daniel's father, told WLVI-TV. "Now my son is probably going to get the brunt of it, and *it wasn't his fault." * (It never is...assclown)
> 
> He said Enegren, a 17-year veteran of the force, cornered his son, which led to the bite.
> 
> Keith Berghman, another son, said Daniel was "quite scared of the situation."


Another group of brain surgeons I see...Of course, it wasnt the Mike Tyson Wannabe's fault, it was the officers fault, he just decided on a hunch to respond to this location. One of these idiots must have called the police for a domestic...I hope his stay in the pokey is an enjoyable one...


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Of course your son was cornered you idiot...he’s getting arrested. The media finds the stupidest people to interview. Then they make themselves look even more unprofessional by printing it!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

The best part was they interviewed him on Channel 7 today, and the father says "It's not my son's fault. The Police Officer didn't follow procedure". Last time I checked, this guy isn't an Attleboro police officer. How the hell does he know what procedure is? Scary, very scary.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

PearlOnyx said:


> The best part was they interviewed him on Channel 7 today, and the father says "It's not my son's fault. The Police Officer didn't follow procedure". Last time I checked, this guy isn't an Attleboro police officer. How the hell does he know what procedure is? Scary, very scary.


It is scary! Procedure?!?! It's a damn Domestic!! Even the dumbest of scum know people get arrested for Domestic Violence... But its OK if he pulls a "Tyson" and bites off the ear? Yeah, ok... whoa :shock:

Some people should not breed...


----------

